# Extreme LST !



## plantastic (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

That takes lst to a whole new world lol


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice espalier


----------



## plantastic (Oct 21, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Nice espalier


Yes, i had to look that word up!


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 21, 2020)

plantastic said:


> Yes, i had to look that word up!


Espalier apple trees are really neat, you can fit them in spaces that you wouldn't think could fit a tree, like a skinny side yard. Nice job on some extreme training!


----------



## plantastic (Oct 21, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Espalier apple trees are really neat, you can fit them in spaces that you wouldn't think could fit a tree, like a skinny side yard. Nice job on some extreme training!


It's not my work, i found the pic online ages ago.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 21, 2020)

plantastic said:


> It's not my work, i found the pic online ages ago.


It's a good pic anyway! I would love to see a room full of these, in a row.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Oct 21, 2020)

It's like Flux-training with sticks instead of wires. Well done!


----------



## plantastic (Oct 21, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> It's like Flux-training with sticks instead of wires. Well done!


Great isn't it, i didn't do it though.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Oct 22, 2020)

I believe I read an article where they call this mainlining...but yes an vary awesome lst technique


----------



## getogrow (Oct 22, 2020)

We got an artist on this site that makes that lst look like a rookie did it. I cant recall the members name but he or she is well known.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Oct 22, 2020)

getogrow said:


> We got an artist on this site that makes that lst look like a rookie did it. I cant recall the members name but he or she is well known.


Indeed





Flux training


Some Nice pictures from my dungeon And some allmost ready girls



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Allbr (Oct 29, 2020)

My first attempt at LST


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 29, 2020)

Starting LST

One wire supporting the stalk, the other pulling it down.
She was up-potted from this 1gal to her final 5 gal home last night; all LST removed and adjusted.
Planning to maintain a slight incline on the main stalk to help maintain canopy.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 3, 2020)

plantastic said:


>


Per my post above, I'm attempting LST on this grow.
As I get more into veg, I've noticed that a straight-line LST seems to behave the same as a mainline:

One long stalk (branches for mainline) with colas growing from each side.

Is that correct?
If so, I would assume that LST would be the faster of the two
- so does Mainlining achieve better yields for the extra recovery time?

Pics below - different LST plant from above, but same crop.
Above shot - shows 2 rows of branches (which will be trained to the sides) 
Below - Upskirt shot of stalk tied to guide rod, select leaves tied to keep even light on growth nodes.


----------



## plantastic (Nov 3, 2020)

I only have experience with scrogging and basic LST but yes, when you do two limbs instead of four the two limbs get to practically the same thickness of the trunk in all of the posts i've read/watched on YT.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 3, 2020)

plantastic said:


> I only have experience with scrogging and basic LST but yes, when you do two limbs instead of four the two limbs get to practically the same thickness of the trunk in all of the posts i've read/watched on YT.


Makes sense - my OG's didn't seem to appreciate being manifolded (not mainlined), and now seem behind my LST plants
- even though the LST are a week younger. (edit - I blame the gardener! )

Rather than loop the main stalk around, I'm planning to top when they reach the side and train sideways.
As I'm doing this I couldn't help but notice that they resemble tilted mainlines, so I'm going to try to grow them that way.

I really like the symmetry and (so far) ease of maintenance of both methods.


----------



## plantastic (Nov 3, 2020)

That's a good plan topping and going sideways, i love the symmetry too, it's great to expose the structure and learn about what directs it.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 7, 2020)

plantastic said:


> That's a good plan topping and going sideways, i love the symmetry too, it's great to* expose the structure and learn about what directs it*.


I really like that part too - learning how to maximize their structures and biology is a lot of fun.  

Cleaned up a little bit and started training sideways.
Still haven't topped - probably will a few days before the flip to 12/12

Hoping the overhead shot illustrates what I was failing to describe - LST acting similar to a mainline.
Asking because I really like both methods, I'm just trying to figure out which one works best.


----------



## plantastic (Nov 7, 2020)

I see ye, nice thick stem, is it less than a month old ?


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 7, 2020)

No - right around 5.5 weeks from seed. 

Top dressed with Dr. Earth All Purpose 2-2-2 at full strength - 1/4 cup per pot. Hopefully gives 'em a jump start.

Nodes 1 & 2 were removed, then I made her take a near-right angle turn and re-potted asymmetrically. Almost 9 nodes on her now - probably top soon to refocus energy laterally.

This strain stayed really compact on my first grow - barely 2 feet tall - but total yield was about 13 oz from 6 plants. - not bad for a first run.
Looks to be very compact again, less than an inch between nodes.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 8, 2020)

Same plant, 36 hours later.

Made a training tool with bamboo skewers.
Simple cross shape, insert vertical into soil and press down branches with horizontal to desired height. Also used the bar to manipulate fan leaves for light exposure - the horizontal bar at the top was removed after the branches were guided under the bar.
The "top" branches will be tucked under the bar when they get long enough.
I'll let them go more vertical after clearing the bar, but still train to the edge of the pot.
"Lower" fan leaves removed for circulation - the other large fans will be pruned when the associated branches are long enough - I figure when the leaf is in total shade from its branch.
Plants seem to like the 2-2-2 - nice color.

Topping - If my count is correct, then I have 18 edit - 16 17 branches right now. Thinking of topping when I have 20 - 24 total.

Pic from this afternoon:


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Nov 8, 2020)

plantastic said:


>


That’s pretty ingenious. I’m gonna have to try that on my next plant. Reminds me of how grapes grow, just not hanging down. Great idea. This is taking the plants maximum ability to the next level.


----------



## plantastic (Nov 11, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Same plant, 36 hours later.
> 
> Made a training tool with bamboo skewers.
> Simple cross shape, insert vertical into soil and press down branches with horizontal to desired height. Also used the bar to manipulate fan leaves for light exposure - the horizontal bar at the top was removed after the branches were guided under the bar.
> ...


Looking really good


----------



## hillbill (Nov 21, 2020)

I have been topping at a couple weeks in veg, most training is done in first 24 days of flower light. Not opposed to squishing branches and stems with padded pliers though. Buds end up like “Mums” you see in fall at every supermarket and big box.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 21, 2020)

aaaannnnd the same plant 13 days later ( 7 days 12/12)

Topped her for 15 branches total. This is my first time trying this, and I think I see where I can do better with use of space.
Continued to adjust LST to maintain a mostly flat top and expose new sites to light.

NOTE - "Bottom" branches seem to think they're new stalks - very thick with tight node spacing.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 21, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> aaaannnnd the same plant 13 days later ( 7 days 12/12)
> 
> Topped her for 15 branches total. This is my first time trying this, and I think I see where I can do better with use of space.
> Continued to adjust LST to maintain a mostly flat top and expose new sites to light.
> ...


Looking good! I usually stick to the typical 8 cola mainline, but I love when people go crazy with bud sites. I did it once outside and the results were incredible. You're plant is looking very nice.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 21, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Looking good! I usually stick to the typical 8 cola mainline, but I love when people go crazy with bud sites. I did it once outside and the results were incredible. You're plant is looking very nice.


Thank you!  

That was the idea - to LST the main stalk almost 90 degrees, then LST the branches out to the sides to mimic a mainline.
I let her grow horizontally across the pot, then topped her. Interesting how it holds the "natural" Christmas tree shape, just on its side.
I love the organization of mainlines, but I didn't want a long veg and multiple toppings. 
Ended up vegging 5 weeks anyway to get the growth I wanted.

The part I'm finding odd is that the "Bottom" branches - especially the one pointing to the upper left of the picture above - seem to think that they are main stalks. Nodes are less than half the distance apart when compared to other branches.


----------



## Strangletootg (Nov 21, 2020)

Check these out, @extremelst on IG.

NY Sour D, first pic is from 9.28, 2nd from 11.20...

#CannaBender


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 21, 2020)

Strangletootg said:


> Check these out, @extremelst on IG.
> 
> NY Sour D, first pic is from 9.28, 2nd from 11.20...
> 
> #CannaBender


Gorgeous!

I like the orange form guides - did you make them?


----------



## Strangletootg (Nov 22, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I like the orange form guides - did you make them?


Thx bro!!!

I did, a few months ago, and just finished all the patent and legal bs, so I'm working on production/injection options and then they'll be available...

If you want a sample set, shoot me a DM on IG. I'll get one out Monday bro...


----------



## OJAE (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Bookush34 (Nov 28, 2020)

OJAE said:


>


About a lb?


----------



## aceofbase (Nov 29, 2020)

essentially he's topping them, then mainlining them, then lst.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 29, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> aaaannnnd the same plant 13 days later ( 7 days 12/12)
> 
> Topped her for 15 branches total. This is my first time trying this, and I think I see where I can do better with use of space.
> Continued to adjust LST to maintain a mostly flat top and expose new sites to light.
> ...


Another 8 days down.

Gave her a haircut - inward facing shade leaves & low leaves.
I really need to wait before bending them over next time....
"Top" of the plant is at the top of the pic. Some of the Christmas tree shape is lost; Branch Structure showing.


The bowl shape makes me think I could use branches better. Upskirt - very twisted stalk.


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Dec 1, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Another 8 days down.
> 
> Gave her a haircut - inward facing shade leaves & low leaves.
> I really need to wait before bending them over next time....
> ...


Now your copying me lol (hair cut/ bowl shape)
I was Gavin on thctalk 

your doing a great job


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Another 8 days down.
> 
> Gave her a haircut - inward facing shade leaves & low leaves.
> I really need to wait before bending them over next time....
> ...


Looks like my place!


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 1, 2020)

EasyGrowerUk said:


> Now your copying me lol (hair cut/ bowl shape)
> I was Gavin on thctalk
> 
> your doing a great job


Mea Culpa!  

Haircut & bowl shape are such perfect descriptors for this growing method!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 1, 2020)

look ma, no handz


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 1, 2020)

once upon a time

Ok I'm done


----------



## EasyGrowerUk (Dec 1, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> look ma, no handz
> 
> View attachment 4756947


wow your taking it to a new level lol.
looks amazing, could do a mother bonsai tree with a few different cannabis plants


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 1, 2020)

@mistergrafik - way cool! looks functional too!


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 14, 2020)

@Strangletootg

I received these the other day - just haven't had time to post on them.

My branches are too woody to use them on this round (week 4 flower), plant pic below.
These WILL see use on the next grow looks & feels like a great product!


And the plant. Next grow I'm letting them get taller before bending - this one's only an inch or two off of the soil.
In the first pic you can see where these bending guides would be nice to have - I managed the height of the center branch by supercropping, but it would have been less stressful to the plant to use a bending guide.


----------



## Strangletootg (Dec 14, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> @Strangletootg
> 
> I received these the other day - just haven't had time to post on them.
> 
> ...



Nice man...!!! We made a few adjustments for production... These are just printed prototypes. They're being molded here in StL

But we made the micro wider, dumped the nor.al size skinny one, and added a flat...

Check the IG page... @extremelst


----------



## solakani (Dec 14, 2020)

Topsy Micro is designed to bend your branch at a 137° angle. 









Topsy Micro by TopsyMicro


08/18/2021 UPDATE! Want to show your support for the project or just buy me a coffee? You all seem to really love the design! Be sure to tag me @topsymicrogrow in your grow photos! I would love to see your plants! I would like to thank everyone for the feedback that I have received on...




www.thingiverse.com


----------



## Strangletootg (Dec 14, 2020)

solakani said:


> Topsy Micro is designed to bend your branch at a 137° angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We made a special one for those clips...

#CannaSplint

Even the images on Amazon show the branches broken... :-/


----------



## Strangletootg (Dec 14, 2020)

solakani said:


> Topsy Micro is designed to bend your branch at a 137° angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 14, 2020)

plantastic said:


>


Thats definitely not LST. Topping, manifolding, supercropping, etc is all high stress training or HST.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Thats definitely not LST. Topping, manifolding, supercropping, etc is all high stress training or HST.


EXTREME LST


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2020)

How about “50 Shades of LST”?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> EXTREME LST


Nah man. There is nothing low stress about manifolding. Low stress is pulling branches down with string or scrogging them out. Once you start removing large parts of the plant, its high stress.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> EXTREME LST


Extremely low stress would be like... moving the light around to get the plant to grow toward it in different directions.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Extremely low stress would be like... moving the light around to get the plant to grow toward it in different directions.


My Extreme LST May be a bit of a satirical take.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My Extreme LST May be a bit of a satirical take.


I guess.


----------



## Killaki (Dec 14, 2020)

Here's a lady I tied down every which way. There's a ^ shaped screen in there running vertically. No breaking, or cutting other than a single topping. All results from bending and patience.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 14, 2020)

I've posted this a few too many times. Another to come soon. Indoor on hold ATM. 

Start at 4th growth tip to split. Proceed as you want from there. Adjust everyday. 

Years of real bonsai fails have taught me plants will conform to your desires if enough time is input. 

Best of luck and post your results.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 17, 2020)

"Bottom" / Stalk side of the plant is on the left - the "Top" / Tip is on the right.
Mostly LST - she's planted off-center in a 5g. pot - trained across the pot - topped - branches trained laterally.
Some supercropping involved to keep canopy even. - Can't wait to have another go at this method next grow.


----------



## solakani (Dec 28, 2020)

solakani said:


> Topsy Micro is designed to bend your branch at a 137° angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic of Topsy Micro in action.


Pix That Make You LOL-Warning-SNWS


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Dec 28, 2020)

I don’t understand why you would go to the effort for an outdoor grow? When the sun can hit all parts of the plant there’s no need. That’s pretty impressive LST tho, although not that bigger yield for the time and effort


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 8, 2021)

Started a new crop of OG Kush.

So far light super-cropping has directed the main stalk just fine. 
Branches are also getting light super-cropping as well as bamboo stakes to guide.

I'm avoiding any cutting until appx 1 week prior to flower - taking the top node then.
So far, I've been able to tuck all the leaves and not damage the plant - considering defol around the same time as topping.


Here's a small one that I just started - I lean it until I feel the stalk barely start to give.
-it stood back nearly vertical in an hour or two. Took 3 times to get her to follow direction.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 8, 2021)

I topped this girl in half at 6 nodes and have been LST’ing the hell out of her ever since. This is my current grow, and couldn’t be happier so far.


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 15, 2021)

What a difference a week makes!

The plant is overgrowing the pot on all sides now, the main stalk overhangs the pot by about 6 inches.
I'm using bank line & soft plant ties and an anchor grid on the floor to tie her to.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2021)

Would debarbed fish hooks serve as anchors, hooked into the top of fabric pots, with garden ties through eye of the hook?
Alligator Clips?


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Would debarbed fish hooks serve as anchors, hooked into the top of fabric pots, with garden ties through eye of the hook?
> Alligator Clips?


Absolutely - just make sure that the part that you hook on the plant is soft and thick enough to avoid cutting the plant's skin.
I was really worried on the first couple attempts, so I used pipe cleaners.

I chose to anchor to the floor because the plant is going to extend over the sides by more than a little.
re: alligator clips - great idea for the lower attachment.


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 17, 2021)

Update 03/17

The girl I've been featuring has been a joy to work with - growth rate and node spacing are perfect for LST, and I've only removed 3 leaves so far.
Here's an overhead of her - same as before, just a bit larger. (lights on, so I turned it B&W)


LST Plant #2 - I gave her the same LST as her sister above, but this plant has been extremely bushy
- looked like a dome shape (1st pic), 5w white flashlight could hardly make it through the base of the plant (pic 2)

After - removed almost all leaves that shaded growth sites. Removed 2 branches from the bottom that were going nowhere.
This revealed the plant's structure nicely. This plant has much tighter node spacing, and more branches because of that - 24 if my count is right, I've been holding out to fill the tent, hoping for 30 branches (arbitrary number that I came up with before starting this grow).
Her branches seem to have a ton of nodes as well - thinking that I was stoned and didn't pop an OG seed.........


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 29, 2021)

....and another 12 days of growth.
They've been flipped to a 11.5 / 12.5 light schedule.

The largest plant now extends about 12" / 30cm over the side of the pot, height is about 8" lol.
The others are progressing nicely - they'll get another haircut in about a week to keep budsites exposed.
They continue LST until the end of the stretch, they all restraints will be removed and I'll stop screwing with them till harvest.
One of the smaller ones has started to explode (far right pic). The "bottom" branch is higher than the "top" of the plant; and is now growing as if it thinks it's the main stalk now.

Overhead shots - the "bottom" of the plants is on the bottom of the picture.


----------



## Lockedin (Apr 2, 2021)

Update
The "big girl" is still the biggest plant in the tent, but not by much.
She overhangs the pot by a long way now.

The "smallest" plant has exploded in stretch. The "bottom" branch is nearly as thick as the main stem - almost a double ended plant!


----------



## Joshjgreen (Apr 3, 2021)

I would be interested to see the plant with the main stems buried.


----------



## Lockedin (Apr 3, 2021)

Joshjgreen said:


> I would be interested to see the plant with the main stems buried.


I've been curious about that - maybe with one of my experimental seeds (from a herm).

I think (and right there the complications begin!):
That a buried main-stalk would behave similar to a downed & buried Redwood tree - each viable branch becomes a sub-tree --- the main trunk is still intact, just horizontal. -- Might get killer rooting, watering will suck (maybe a SIP)

Sort of the thought I'm trying here - just not buried. 
My original thought was to grow a "regular, untopped, Christmas Trees shaped plant" - A Christmas Tree drawn on a table. --- I need to SCROG next time...
It's really interesting to see how apical dominance has had some branches thinking they're the main - hoping this translates to big buds!
So far I have not removed a single branch from seed, a couple are approaching 30 branches as of today.
I try to preserve leaves by tucking; but I do moderate pruning to remove shade leaves and under-leaves that are looking unhealthy.
I'm not topping either - curious how the main bud will come out with apical dominance nearly even.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 17, 2021)

Someone with a 3D printer could have a blast with this one!


----------



## Retired engineer (Aug 6, 2021)

I use a milk carton and wooden dowel to extend the plant beyond the limits of the 4 gallon fabric pot I am using. In the below, the main stalk is horizontal and runs to the left. Early on I grabbed the first branch that grew after the bend, and trained it to grow 180 degrees from the main stalk. I then trained the next branches that emerged into unobstructed positions. It’s all about symmetry in my world...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 6, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> I've been curious about that - maybe with one of my experimental seeds (from a herm).
> 
> I think (and right there the complications begin!):
> That a buried main-stalk would behave similar to a downed & buried Redwood tree - each viable branch becomes a sub-tree --- the main trunk is still intact, just horizontal. -- Might get killer rooting, watering will suck (maybe a SIP)
> ...


Here you go. Main stem buried. No problem. Grew roots in the end. LOL.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2021)

Extreme


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 6, 2021)

Not as impressive as above, but I’m proud of this here girl. Had a late start after my first seed was attacked by bugs in early veg. So restarted from seed, it’s been outside for 8.5 weeks now and I just LST the hell out of my Sugar Breath and the results have been great. Able to take some of the earlier growth and swing some weight back to the other side her garbage pail planter.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here you go. Main stem buried. No problem. Grew roots in the end. LOL. View attachment 4959353


I was actually worried about that when I added soil to my pots. I wasn't even here to ask about it.. lol Thanks for the post.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 6, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> I topped this girl in half at 6 nodes and have been LST’ing the hell out of her ever since. This is my current grow, and couldn’t be happier so far. View attachment 4847672View attachment 4847673View attachment 4847674View attachment 4847675View attachment 4847676


Downright inspirational ! WOW dude...


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here you go. Main stem buried. No problem. Grew roots in the end. LOL. View attachment 4959353


Just wondering, did you find MORE roots than average?
In other words, something worth pursuing?

I dig the look of it!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Just wondering, did you find MORE roots than average?
> In other words, something worth pursuing?
> 
> I dig the look of it!


I grow roots. So always MORE roots. But yes. It did give me additional. No need for them though. Just the plant doing its thing. Did help with stability in the wind before I put the greenhouse up.


----------



## Lockedin (Aug 9, 2021)

Cool.

I remember being blown away when I learned that a long - 200 ft long row of Redwood trees is often the vertical branches of a downed redwood tree --- instead of dying, it adapts!


----------

